# New Shoalwater 19' Cat?



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Just curious if any 2coolers out there have one of the new 19' Shoalwater cats. They look really sweet. I was wondering what others thought.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got one due in next week. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Let me know how it is! Congrats!!


----------



## samdent (Mar 26, 2008)

*Shoalwater 19 Cat*

We have a Shoalwater 19 Cat rigged with a 115 Etec, Bob's jackplate, hydraulic steering, Garmin 745s, Coastline aluminum trailer. We have only had it on the water a couple of times now and are still learning what the boat can do. It is a dream to wade fish out of....just step off the side and you are wading. It handles chop a lot better than I expected - we went into a steady 20 mph wind and never got wet and the ride was actually not that rough. Our previous boat was a Bluewave 220T super tunnel Benke pro with a 200 hp Yamaha and the little Shoalwater 19 Cat gave us a decent ride even when compared to the big Bluewave. The Shoalwater is much more nimble when manuevering at no wake speed and you can ease around in water that is not much more than ankle deep. The Etec is really sensitive to water pressure fluctuation (turbulent water due the the cat style hull) and I am still learning how to set the jackplate and trim settings under various operating conditions. We are still trying out props and stuff but so far I am happy with the boat. I have never operated a cat style hull and it is totally different from the Bluewave tunnel hull we had before so I think there is a bit of a learning curve to figure out how to operate the boat efficiently. I will try to attach some pics of the boat to this reply. We forgot the camera the other day when we were on the water so I only have pics of it on the trailer.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

*19' Sloalwater cat*

We too have one of the 19' Cats rigged similar to samdent with a burn bar and power pole. Got to love that power pole! Yep, we too are still learing what the boat will do and are planning a trip to POC to try another prop this week. No complaints on the ride and to be honest it is better than we thought it would be. This is our first 'cat' and we are having a blast with it. Real fun boat!


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Great info and pics guys. Thanks. What kind of speed are you getting with the 115?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

What do those boats run as far as cost?.. not a whole lot to em.


----------



## samdent (Mar 26, 2008)

*Shoalwater 19 Cat*

We got 42 mph running in light chop with three big guys on the boat, water in the livewell, full tank of gas, but nothing in the two ice chests. This was a 17 inch pitch prop but it did not have very good hole shot and was blowing out a lot when we tried to get up. We switched out for a 16 inch cupped prop and now have much better hole shot and not nearly as likely to blow out. Our top speed so far with this prop is about 37 mph running with three big guys, full tank of gas, full livewell, full ice chests, and light-mod chop. I think we can easily get 38-39 mph in better weather conditions.

We paid about $28000 for the rig - includes the 19 Cat hull, 115 Etec, Bob's jackplate, hydraulic steering, Coastline aluminum single axle trailer w/ spare tire, compass, push pole, two batteries w/ switch, two extra pull up cleats, TTL, and rigging.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats funny cuz Portland marine quoted me 25K for that same rig w/o hyd. steer. and the extra cleats. That was w/o ttl though. Anyone heard what these boats will do w/ a 150?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice boats guys. I have a 21 cat and love it, but when I get ready to down size, I plan on getting the 19' cat.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I picked mine up Friday. I opted for the 150 ETec. The response with the 150 is awesome. When you hit the gas it jumps bigtime. I only hit full throttle 1 time for about 10 seconds and it showed 53 on the GPS. I still believe in break in time reqardless of what Evinrude says. I put about 75 miles on it this weekend and I'm still learning the boat. But from what I've seen so far I am amazed. It will only get better. I will post pictures later. Options include Garmin 545S, Wireless 55 Motor Guide TM, and Power Pole.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I noticed you don't have a cavitation plate. Is one not needed? Also, what kind of RPMs are you able to get and stay on plane at?


----------



## samdent (Mar 26, 2008)

*Cav plate*

Irvjd - not sure if you are referring to our Shoalwater 19 Cat, but we are going to put a cav plate on it this Friday and see what she does. To tell you the truth, we have not run the boat enough in really shallow water to know what it will do. The only issue we have really had is keeping enough water around the water intakes to avoid an overheat alarm when we are running with the jackplate up really high or when running in really choppy water. We are also still testing props to figure out the best setup for this hull/motor. This is a totally new hull and I think it is going to take some trial and error testing to figure out what will really work well. We will be testing it out again this coming weekend and hopefully I can get some more info on performance.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Samdent & Horns23....the only thing we have had and issue with is getting the boat to slide off the trailer into the water. Even when with the trailer wheels more than half way in the water it just doesn't budge. Maybe something added to the running boards would help? Have you had this happen also?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*115 water pressure on Cat hull*



samdent said:


> We have a Shoalwater 19 Cat rigged with a 115 Etec, Bob's jackplate, hydraulic steering, Garmin 745s, Coastline aluminum trailer. We have only had it on the water a couple of times now and are still learning what the boat can do. It is a dream to wade fish out of....just step off the side and you are wading. It handles chop a lot better than I expected - we went into a steady 20 mph wind and never got wet and the ride was actually not that rough. Our previous boat was a Bluewave 220T super tunnel Benke pro with a 200 hp Yamaha and the little Shoalwater 19 Cat gave us a decent ride even when compared to the big Bluewave. The Shoalwater is much more nimble when manuevering at no wake speed and you can ease around in water that is not much more than ankle deep. The Etec is really sensitive to water pressure fluctuation (turbulent water due the the cat style hull) and I am still learning how to set the jackplate and trim settings under various operating conditions. We are still trying out props and stuff but so far I am happy with the boat. I have never operated a cat style hull and it is totally different from the Bluewave tunnel hull we had before so I think there is a bit of a learning curve to figure out how to operate the boat efficiently. I will try to attach some pics of the boat to this reply. We forgot the camera the other day when we were on the water so I only have pics of it on the trailer.


I had the same problem with my Etec 115 on my Ultra Cat 18Xs until i had new intake screens in stalled . The stock screens need to be replaced on cat hulls.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I bought the 14.5 Cat and really like it, still learning what it can do. I wanted to keep it small, and simple. I did get the hydraulic steering though.


----------



## samdent (Mar 26, 2008)

Medja - we had the exact same problem in unloading the boat....it would hang up on the trailer roller and the front lip of the boat hull when unloading. I fixed that by cutting out a little wedge of treated pine, painting and sealing it, and then attaching it to the underside of the boat hull where the trailer roller was catching the hull when unloading the boat. Now the boat slides right off the trailer without a problem. 

Jhbarc - thanks for the info on the water intake screens. I read that that can help and it is good to know that it actually works. I will talk to the boat guys about that when we see them on Friday.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Medja, I called Gene @ Shoalwater today about this issue. He said to give Coastline a call and they were aware of this and would probably either modify the original or change it out with the bump stop kind that you see on most of the hulls that have a flat front. I will be calling tomorrow. As for as props, I have a 14-1/8 X 18 4 blade Hartsell on the 150 and it has great holeshot and went 53. I haven't really played with it to see what it will do yet but this is fast enough. I did notice that if you have the jack plate on 2 it will launch big time, on 4 it doesn't jump as hard but better than anything I have been in. As for as water pressure, I was holding 20-25 psi until I got the plate up to 5 then it dropped to @ 15psi. I will be installing a cavitation plate next week and that should help too.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Stuff guys. From what yall are saying, I want one even worse now. I think the 150 sounds like the ticket. Big time Jealous. lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I got a sneak peek at my boat today. I gotta say Gene and them boys did everything I asked and more. Can't wait till Thursday! I don't think I'm gonna get any sleep here in the next forty-eight hours.lol

First time in twenty-eight years I felt like a kid waiting on Christmas!


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Just to give you an insight on this rig........I had some issues with my 21 Cat the other day (motor problems, no big deal fixed in 30 minutes) and Gene Boerm came and towed me to the launch and I almost regretted not ordering the 19'. Gene had his beast strapped down to the gills with fuel, gear and my big boat tied to the end of it and the 19' kept trucking like everything was fine. After last weeks pre-fishing for the Redfish Series etc. and seeing Gene in action my interest has peaked on this hot rod. 

Believe me, Shoalwater is the real deal. They invite you to see your boat being manufactured, keep in touch the entire way, towe you in when times are bad and show up with a smile.....I wouldn't have another boat take me to where I need to be going!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sweet looking sled there Canuck.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are some sweet rigs guys, I am in love with the 19. Its weird how the 19 and 21 look nothing alike.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Devans87 said:


> Those are some sweet rigs guys, I am in love with the 19. Its weird how the 19 and 21 look nothing alike.


Yet both of them give me the shakes I want one so bad. lol


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

The new 19 Cat is a very sharp looking boat.I've got the 19 tv and i love it!.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Melon said:


> Well I got a sneak peek at my boat today. I gotta say Gene and them boys did everything I asked and more. Can't wait till Thursday! I don't think I'm gonna get any sleep here in the next forty-eight hours.lol
> 
> First time in twenty-eight years I felt like a kid waiting on Christmas!


 Melon....your wait will have been worth every second. Ours was!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll post up pictures soon as I get it. There were some upgrades made. Was putting a 90 and now 115 and some changes to my trailer. Also while I was there someone had ordered a red one with no sides at all. Looked pretty neat looking. Them guys do a outstanding good job to meet ones needs. There aluminum work really stands out. Once again.....Gotta say them boys do rock when it comes to building boats.

Yep I fill like a kid waiting on Santa!lol


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

What is the draft on this boat at rest and how much water do you typically need for a hole shot?


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Honestly,how smooth are they.Everybody says their new boat runs smooth,dry and shallow wich i'm sure the new cat is very shallow but,just how smooth are they really?


----------



## samdent (Mar 26, 2008)

*Shoalwater 19 Cat ride*

Shoalwater TV - the ride is amazingly dry and smooth. We fished Friday and Saturday in some really bad NE wind (20-30 mph). The way things looked, I thought the three of us were going to get soaked and probably need spinal surgery for the pounding we were most likely about to experience. Fortunately I was wrong on both accounts. We went through some heavy chop and I did not get wet. The spray all goes low to the sides and in a following sea if you hit a big wave the bow knocks the spray in front of the boat but very low so it does not splash onto you. The "pounding" turned out to be a non-event. I have driven a 22 ft Bluewave Super Tunnel, 21 ft Redfin, 19 ft Majek RFL in similar conditions and I would put the ride right up there with the Bluewave and way better than the Redfin or Majek. The Redfin will totally soak you (bring a wet suit) and the Majek will pound you to death. The Bluewave gave us a dry and reasonably smooth ride in heavy chop. I was really skeptical about what the Shoalwater Cat 19 would do but I am totally and pleasantly surprised after this weekend. My confidence level just went up a couple more notches with this new hull from Shoalwater.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## brus1983 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guess, I am considering being a first time shoalwater cat owner. A buddy of mine has "Fat Cat" 21 ft. cat and recommended the shoalwater for great price and quality. I have fallen for the new 19ft. cat and loved samdents and medja boats but would like raised consul. Over guys, whats the going price for the new 19ft and would a 150 be to big of a motor? Let me know what u think guys and what should I pay for one? Thanks guys


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Went out today on our maiden voyage in upper Trinity Bay. Wow!!! I was amazed how it handled. Had one problem. The hot indiator would sould off and shut us down about every half to one mile. Looks like I need to get a check-up from the boat doc! I'm well pleased with the boat. E-tec well I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Intake Screens*



Melon said:


> Went out today on our maiden voyage in upper Trinity Bay. Wow!!! I was amazed how it handled. Had one problem. The hot indiator would sould off and shut us down about every half to one mile. Looks like I need to get a check-up from the boat doc! I'm well pleased with the boat. E-tec well I'll just have to wait and see!


I had the same problem with my 115 E- Tec. New intake screens solved it.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Melon... We only had the hot indicator sound off one time since we got our cat. Don't know if the problem was that we had it trimmed out too much or not but it seems like since we barely trim the motor now we don't have the overheat alarm. We barely trim it and only when it feels like it needs to be. I mean barely touch it. Might not sound right to you but (we are still learning how to run the boat) to us it's all about the feel of how the boat is running not the placement of the trim gauge like on our last boat. It's hard to kick that habit of trimming the motor but we're getting there. Hope this helps. Good luck! We love our cat!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Guys..... I'm well please with my cat. I'm shure it's something simple.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Btw here is my boat again! lol


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

And some more! lol


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Melon, I got the same color with the 150. Mighty fine rig I must say. I notice your front cooler rack is different than mine. I also noticed you got the front bumpers installed on the trailer. That will make unloading and loading much easier. Marty wants me to bring the boat to Seadrift to change mine out. I guess I will have to make the trip.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice looking rig !!!!


----------



## Shallow_Sport (Jan 22, 2008)

Horns23 said:


> Melon, I got the same color with the 150. Mighty fine rig I must say. I notice your front cooler rack is different than mine. I also noticed you got the front bumpers installed on the trailer. That will make unloading and loading much easier. Marty wants me to bring the boat to Seadrift to change mine out. I guess I will have to make the trip.


Man, those bumpers would be nice on my trailer. Dual purpose...one, to know when you've powered up enough, and two, so that stupid polly roller thing won't scratch up the gelcoat. I've only had my boat in the water about 10 times and the gelcoat is already nice and scratched. I hate that.

I could weld my own setup but it would have to be angle iron steel. It would get nice and rusted over time but at least my boat wouldn't get scratched. Nothing some paint can't solve on that steel or some spray Galv. stuff.

Does anyone know of bumpers like that that can be slid over the square pipe where the winch goes. It isn't something complicated to make, I'd be surprised if it didn't exist.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Great looking boat...I'm impressed! 

Late,
Cox


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

*Inlet screens on E-techs*

I just took out my 21 Cat for a test run this past weekend. My boat came with the high flow inlets already installed by the dealer. I bought mine from Rio Hondo Marine, and they have dealt with the low water pressure issues with the cat hulls and the e-techs, so they now rig all their cats with the high flow inlets, and a cupped 3 bladed prop. I have a 150 on mine and by the way it runs I do not anticipate any need to switch props on it. Was running along and ocasionally passing simiral size boats running slightly bigger engines. I was never running with wide open throttle. Kept it, throttle, at 4 to 4.5 k RPMs. I was able to get out of 11 to 12 inches of water in a atraight line just by tucking trim all the way in and then gunning it. I had a full takn of gas, 3 adults and 4 children on board along with gear. The i ran along several times switching spots and still used about Fourth to Thir of tank of gas. I was impressed because that is about the same ammount of gas I used on my old 18 flats with a 90 yamaha. I hope this helps. And congrats on that new rig.


----------



## brus1983 (Apr 17, 2006)

To Flatsdaddy and other shoal water owners:

I live in harlingen, texas and am looking at purchasing the new 19 ft. cat but just boat and trailer. Does anybody have personal suggestions on where to buy from. What would a new 19 ft. run me with just boat and trailer? I dont know if there is a better deal then in rio hondo or if todd is a good guy to work with? I would like to put the new suzuki 4-stroke 115 or 140 on instead of even. Would appreciate the help guys, and enjoy readin what yall have to say...good input!! Fish on


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Melon I would like to talk to you and ask some things about your boat and truck (tacoma 6cyl right?) I have a lot of different factors that are keeping me from buying a boat right now but once i am moved and situated I want to buy a boat. I am considering a few different types. Any way i would like to call you if that is ok. thanks and sharp lookking boat. I didnt really consider the 19' cat but i saw it at gander mountain off of 290 and fm1960 and it looks sweet.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Kcliff my Tacoma pulls it great. Honestly it pulls ten times better than my 21 alumium boat I sold.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

ok, thanks Melon I guess I will do some more research. I wonder how that boat takes rough chop as in Galveston Bay. I need to do some research on that bay and see if a 16' scooter will be ok or if i need a bigger boat. decisions decisions


----------



## Shallow_Sport (Jan 22, 2008)

Melon said:


> Kcliff my Tacoma pulls it great. Honestly it pulls ten times better than my 21 alumium boat I sold.


Yeah, I don't think most 6 cyl trucks will have a problem at all pulling most 18-22 foot flats boats. Gosh, I'm guessing here but between my boat and trailer I'm pulling at least around 2000 pounds, add in the major wind resistance the trailer causes and my 6 cyl S-10 ZR2 has no problems. I have big B&M transmission cooler in front of the condensor for good measure. Running hot transmission fluid through a radiator in HOT coolant (the stock cooler) doesn't seem very efficient to me.

I've pulled a 5000 plus pound Yukon over 30 miles and it was an easier drive than the boat, I guess less wind resistance, who knows.

Oh and with most V6's you'll probabaly want to keep it in 3rd, if I use OD it hunts big time. In my dads Yukon I can leave it in OD in most cases unless driving against the wind and it takes too much throttle to keep moving...then I'll pop it into 3rd.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Never took it out of drive. Toyota power baby! lol


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*19 Cat*

I just purchased a 19 Cat last week. I test drove it and have fished in it one time. I put a 115 four stroke Yamaha on it with a 17 pitch 4 bladed prop. I have no second guesses about it. I am glad I opted for the 4 stroke and the 115. I down sized from a 23 foot Shallowcraft with a 200 and I have no regrets. The 115 is plenty of motor and the four stroke has no problem with the hole shot.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

any more info on this particular boat? I am hoping to pull the trigger on a new ride by fall if things go right- so far not i was planning on a 16' scooter but may get a 18' looking at Tran Cat JH by sport marine and the Shoalwater 19 and 16. Anyone running a optimax on the shaolwater or a 4stk suzuki 140hp?


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I got to test run Gene's tourney 19' cat with the 200 etec . (Dont get excited. They dont sell them like that.) The boat performance was great. Way more stable than my dad's 22' Bluewave. We ran in about 4" not even blowing mud. The hole shot wasnt real impressive. We had to work to get up in 8-10 on soft bottom. However, he didnt have a shallow blaster and the prop on it was ground down some kinda bad. From what he said the 150 is geared lower and will shoot out of the hole. We ran across Espiritu Santu with a solid 15-20 kt wind and 2-3' chop. The boat handled it as well as the 22' Bluewave. Once we took the waves at a quarter or side sea, the boat started to amaze me. It had no bow jump like a V type bow. It wasnt the driest thing in the world but what boat in that class is no matter what the hull style. I am going to order mine in the next 2 months. Right now they are 6 weeks out. If you can, I would highly recommend making a trip down to POC to demo one and talk to them. They are great people and you can walk right in to their rigging facility on the main drag in the east end of the Vantage Marine building. They usually have several variations sitting outside which will let you get ideas.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well i must say i am impressed with what i am hearing about this new hull. I am running an 2003 19 tv with a 150 vmax trp but i love the looks of the new hull but just not crazy about the etecs. Just havent heard many good things about them and buddy has one on his new 22 transport and is having water pickup issues. I would like to know how this boat would perform with a 150 suzuki or with my trp. I love my trp nothing better for hole shots and runnin skinny but just wish it was a little better on fuel.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh and i think this hull is lighter than mine and that catches my attention as well.. I had a 07 silverado z71 but do to a recent job change (now driving much further) i had to down size. I ended up this weekend getting an 06 double cab 4x4 tacoma and havent pulled my boat with it yet but i think it can handle it.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

melon has a 6cyl dbl cab toyota and a 19' cat he says it pulls fine. i wouldnt 2nd guess your yamaha on the cat- only problem is selling you boat without a motor......


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah it wouldnt be easy. Do you think he would let me trade it in ? Also i live on trinity bay so thats what i fish most the time and at time the chop can get pretty bad. I would like to hear more feed back on how well this hull takes the chop and how dry it is.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i have no idea on the trade in- i have called 3 times in 3 weeks to talk to someone from Shoalwater- I keep hearing "Gene" will call me back I think that was the name. i know they are busy and need to deal with actual customers 1st, but please give me the consideration of a potential customer. if i decided to get a boat it would be dirctly through them and not a place like Gander Mountain- cool concept but i dont like dealing with that kind of business atmosphere- i want a company to appreciate my business- anyway i bought a boat from one company that was hard t get in touch with when i had problems so i am really cautious. I have heard nothing but good things from Shoalwater so I am giving them the benefit of the doubt


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree if i decide to make a change to the cat i will deal dirctly with shoalwater and with Gene.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

jmack said:


> yeah it wouldnt be easy. Do you think he would let me trade it in ? Also i live on trinity bay so thats what i fish most the time and at time the chop can get pretty bad. I would like to hear more feed back on how well this hull takes the chop and how dry it is.


Shoalwater told me they will not take trades direct, passed me along to Gander Mt. I talked to Gander and they were going to give me about 10K under NADA value on my boat. Just my two cents


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

well i guess thats out the window...


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Shoalwater doesn't sell boats direct. You have to buy it from a dealer. But you can test ride with them and they will build it like you want. They are great about answering questions. I probably spent more time talking with them once I ordered my boat than with Gander. I made 2 trips down there testing and making changes. You may want to talk to Vantage Marine, they might be able to sell your boat for you or put it in 2Cool Classified. Mont would appreciate it.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

"or put it in 2Cool Classified. Mont would appreciate it.

We sold our 19' '04 TV through the 2Cool classifieds. Had it priced right and it sold in 1 week. Good luck!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Kcliff, my boat ramp is finished to test out your next boat.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

I heard someone that just bought one of these had their transom cracked? maybe hung to big of a motor on back?.They do sit low in the water.


----------



## marcus r (Jul 31, 2008)

talk to portland marine about a 19 cat they are the **** fished 9 mile this weekend and getting up in 6 in was no problem ran in 4in all day long


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

marcus r said:


> talk to portland marine about a 19 cat they are the **** fished 9 mile this weekend and getting up in 6 in was no problem ran in 4in all day long


That's strong and very good to know


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*What is the 19 running now?*

What are you paying for the S 19 right now?


----------

